# Ryobi or craftsman?



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

Ok guys I'm looking into getting a scroll saw. My local sears has a craftsman and home depot has a ryobi. If I'm correct the price and specs are the same. Here's my question.... Which if either are American made and which is the better piece of equipment? Both 16" neck variable speed


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

That depends on the quality work that you are looking for. Both of these 16" saws vibrate too much to get the results that I want when I'm trying to do intarsia or other similar work. One of the larger saws like the DeWalt will do much better work with almost no vibration. It all depends on what you are trying to do with it. Be sure to test it before buying.

Charley


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

The other great forum I participate in will have plenty of valuable feedback... Scroll Saw Woodworking & Crafts Message Board


----------



## WildcatYukon (Apr 29, 2009)

I believe that Ryobi is now making tools for Craftsman.

They are both made overseas.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

bkortz said:


> I believe that Ryobi is now making tools for Craftsman.


10 Years ago and back, yes! Today? Not so much, if at all!


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Before you buy a new one check Craigs list you should be able to get one at least 50% off.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

CharleyL said:


> That depends on the quality work that you are looking for. Both of these 16" saws vibrate too much to get the results that I want when I'm trying to do intarsia or other similar work. One of the larger saws like the DeWalt will do much better work with almost no vibration. It all depends on what you are trying to do with it. Be sure to test it before buying.
> 
> Charley


Oh, I don't know. I have a Craftsman that I got years ago. $35 new in the box, 16" variable speed, asked if the price was right and they said yes, so walked out the door with one. Hehehe A couple of days later they had similar models priced at about $175. Anyway, I've got the thing well bolted down, and it works just fine. It does tend to make my whole shop 'hum' a bit, 8X12 on blocks, but plenty accurate enough for me. Of course, my standards aren't that high either.


----------



## eaeopc (Nov 11, 2008)

Don't overlook Porter Cable 16"


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a Craftsman 16" and it is o.k. after using a few others if I sell this one there will be a new Dewalt or something better in the shop


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Craftsman will change a couple of things so all parts won't interchange with the OEM item. Learned this many years ago. Also, Sears will only keep a supply of parts needed for a few years. Our local Sears store closed this summer. Others have mentioned going with another brand or Craigslist- might be worthwhile.


----------



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

papawd said:


> I have a Craftsman 16" and it is o.k. after using a few others if I sell this one there will be a new Dewalt or something better in the shop


That's my issue, say what you will but I won't pay $500 for one. Both the craftsman and ryobi I can but locally new for $120. If scrolling was something I was into already and there was a real need for one then I would b more apt to buy something better. I'm looking to do cut out letters and silhouettes with one that's about it


----------



## steve01 (Feb 6, 2012)

If you are looking at craftsman tools here is a list that may help you decide what you want / like. Look at the part numbers and then look at the list and see who made it.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

L Town Graphics said:


> I'm looking to do cut out letters and silhouettes with one that's about it


I'd opt for the scrollsaw for letters, unless they're really large, and in that case I'd use a sabre saw. I do all my sillhouettes with sabre saw - of course they are also not really small either.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

I purchased the Ryobi a while back. I rebuilt the Stand that came with it. After bolting it down snuggly all of the viberation was gone


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I was recently shopping around for a scroll saw and I noticed that Mastercraft, Ryobi, Skill and several others all seem to be the same saw except for the colours. Whether they are built to different specs... I don't know but they sure look like they're coming out of the same factory.

Luckily (in my opinion) the store near me didn't have one in stock so I kept looking for a used one. I ended up with a Delta 40-570 in mint condition for $75. I don't even have it bolted down - I guess the weight of it helps. I too would like a Dewalt or an Excalibur but couldn't justify the price.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

L Town Graphics said:


> Ok guys I'm looking into getting a scroll saw. My local sears has a craftsman and home depot has a ryobi. If I'm correct the price and specs are the same. Here's my question.... Which if either are American made and which is the better piece of equipment? Both 16" neck variable speed


Just offhand...

Funny how this question reminds me of my dad. Before he retired he was a Supervisor for Purchasing and Stores for a large Plant. He had some purchasing constraints for certain items. One item the constraint said that he had to buy local / "American." It was only made in one place, overseas- but had different brandings. He could buy it through Sears, even though the item was still actually made at the same manufacturer in Italy, because Sears (the retailer) was an American Company...


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 5, 2012)

I see guys recommending Craigslist ... another thought is Kijiji. My area's Kijiji has scroll saws often, little-used, and often priced $25 to $50


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

One thing to consider is how the blade mounts. I have Delta 16" that I hate. At times I can't cut for 30 seconds with out the blade coming off. I've been in the market for a new one for the last year but haven't found a really good one for the right price. Another source like Craigs list is Ubokia


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> I see guys recommending Craigslist ... another thought is Kijiji. My area's Kijiji has scroll saws often, little-used, and often priced $25 to $50


A few months ago i bought a Grizzly 16" from Craigs list for $40. Seller had bought 5 or 6 to teach a class, had a back injury so the calss never happened. Sealed box, brand new. Heck of a nice guy too--i'm hoping to visit his shop a few times over the winter just to hang out.

earl


----------

